# Polish Bf 109



## tino (Feb 3, 2005)

Although No 318 Sqn was officially a fighter- reconnaissance unit, it was
employed exclusively on tactical recce duties in Italy, and thus failed to score a single aerial kill. Despite its lack of success in the air as a fighter squadron, it was the only PAF unit to boast a Bf 109 in its inventory ! 
In 1945 a perfectly serviceable ex - Croat _Gustav_ was acquired from US troops for......a bottle of whisky - the Bf 109G subsequently gave Polish pilots much more fun than it had cost ! It is seen here, complete with squadron codes, RAF roundel and fin fiash and a PAF marking on the nose, at Treviso in Italy.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 3, 2005)

A bottle of whisky, eh? A pretty good deal!


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice pics, just lucky it never got taken on any sorties- both sides firing at it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 6, 2005)

nice pic................


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice Pic! If i were around in those days - i'd have bid 2 bottles!!


----------



## Brunner (Apr 17, 2005)

I think it was being used mainly by the Squadron Leader. Once he landed "his" 109 on the RAF airfield. The British officers were slightly confused, just a little bit...


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't doubt!


----------



## Texasshutterbug (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice post. Newbie here. Looking at modeling this bird in 1/32. This appears to be a G-10, but need a shot (If it exists) of the top of the wing to tell it this has the larger wheel well fairings or the smaller ones.

Anyone seen such?

Thanks!

Bug


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry , but your ID is wrong. It was G-14/AS from MTT Regensburg with smaller wheel bubles. Camouflage: Ocean Grey / Dark Green (undersides probably also in Ocean Grey).


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2007)

tino said:


> In 1945 a perfectly serviceable ex - Croat _Gustav_ was acquired from US troops for......a bottle of whisky



According to Jan Preihs' memories and description in Franciszek Grabowski's article from " Model Hobby" magazine nr. 2(16)/2003 the payment for the Bf109 G14/AS wasn't a bottle of whisky but two bottles of Bourbon.The a/c was bought in Jesi ( in August 1945 ) and moved to the 318 squadron airfield in Risano.


----------



## faf_476 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice photos!

how many Polish Bf 109 were produced!?


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 2, 2007)

Any feedback or pilot reports on how it flew?


----------



## v2 (Jan 2, 2007)

faf_476 said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> how many Polish Bf 109 were produced!?




0


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2007)

Chingachgook said:


> Any feedback or pilot reports on how it flew?



Boleslaw Stramik ( the man in the cockpit in Net_sailor' pic ) could tell us if the a/c was flown by polish 318 squadron pilots and how many times.Unfortunately, he died in England over ten years ago. Other sources say that the plane was used for some flights in 318 Sqn or it is said that three flights were carried out.No documents are existed to prove it.


----------



## Chocks away! (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome. Love that plane, always great to find out new things about it.


----------

